
Like the 'shatterproof' Droid Turbo 2, Motorola's Maxx 2 survives shatter tests - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3003167/smartphones/motorola-shatterproof-droid-turbo-2-droid-maxx-2-tests.html
======
stevep2007
When we drop tested Motorola's shatterproof Droid Turbo 2 we needed another
phone to demo how devastating a four foot drop onto granite is. We chose the
non-shatterproof Droid Maxx 2 believing that on the first drop it would
shatter and the screen would explode a spider web of cracks

Try as we did, the Maxx 2 screen didn't shatter. See the video of the Maxx 2
bouncing down concrete stairs.

